# land mullets?



## bkgone (Jan 18, 2004)

does anyone know why land mullets r so expensive?theres someone on herptrader selling 9month old land mullets for $350 (they look like an ordinary skink)thanks


----------



## basketcase (Jan 18, 2004)

*.*

i was wondering that myself... 

i think it has to be difficulty breeding/lack of captive animals, nothing else springs to mind

cheers, jono


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 18, 2004)

well I would imagine that any fish that can survive on land would be bound to be expensive


----------



## adullthud (Jan 18, 2004)

Ive seen them advertised for 1k as adults. Blind Mullets are free.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 18, 2004)

Stunned mullets are cheap cos they are easier to catch


----------



## Tommo (Jan 19, 2004)

they get really fat as adults


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 19, 2004)

BKgone,
I don't know much about them as a species and why they would be expensive to buy, but would favour that they would be harder to breed than the average, so maybe there aren't too many in the pet trade.
Don't think it would be because they are rare, I was recently in South Queensland and came across tons of them, infact you couldn't go 10 yrds without seeing at least one, and they all seemed to be mature adults to.
I have some pic's of them from my trip if anyone is interested.

Neil


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Jan 19, 2004)

Even though there a common species in the wild, there may not be many people breeding them for the pet trade.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 19, 2004)

*Can anyone please tell me what are Land Mullets? Never heard of them?*


----------



## Greebo (Jan 19, 2004)

I could be wrong but I think they are Australia's largest lizard. (Not dragons or monitors but lizard).
I could be wrong..they just may be big lizards.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jan 20, 2004)

Heya RR, quick link: http://lamington.nrsm.uq.edu.au/Documents/Rept/Mul.htm . Has the basics on em.


----------



## adullthud (Jan 20, 2004)

I think you mean skink Greebo. Monotors and dragons are lizards.
they are not widely kept. You are all surprised that a skink could be so expensive but barely flinch at the prices of most snakes. I nice western bluetongue could set you back as much as $500 and god knows what any of the Cyclodomorphus' go for if they are ever available.
The main attraction is of course that it is a very large and weighty, glossy black animal and are in short supply.


----------



## python_guy44 (Jan 20, 2004)

I went to the reptile park yesterday and they seem to be fearless because in one of the pits at the front of the park there was a land mullet and it was basking about 20-30cm away from 2 other adult tiger snakes.Besides how brave it was lol they wer quite a nice looking skink.


----------



## Robert (Jan 20, 2004)

Fearless or Docile??
They are something i wanted to get a bit further down the track.
I think they are ugly that's why i wanted one.
A western bluey would be neat aswell.


----------



## bkgone (Jan 20, 2004)

theres baby western bluetounges for sale for $25each


----------



## FrOnToSa_FrEaK (Jan 20, 2004)

Where Bkgone?


----------



## adullthud (Jan 20, 2004)

bkgone said:


> theres baby western bluetounges for sale for $25each



tell me where and i am there.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah...skinks..that's them. Thanks Adulthud.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 20, 2004)

*re Land Mullets*



hey_im_sam said:


> Heya RR, quick link: http://lamington.nrsm.uq.edu.au/Documents/Rept/Mul.htm . Has the basics on em.


 Thanks Sam. We certainly don't get em down here in SA. Desert country round here. Too dry hey? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Buzz (Jan 20, 2004)

Mullets are back......check out the Aussie cricketers. Dizzy's is shiny and black!


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jan 20, 2004)

bkgone....are you sure you're not confusing "eastern" with "western"?


----------



## bkgone (Jan 21, 2004)

aqsk varanus i think their hers


----------



## varanus (Jan 21, 2004)

bkgone; We only have Easterns 8)


----------

